# powerband help



## dom300zx (May 5, 2006)

ok im kinda dissapointed with my 87 n/a z, heres why...........well i have amazing off the line power and everything but the car has no top end power idk what to do the car is nearly bone stock all i have done is removed the cat and replaced all the piping from the y pipe back with 2.5 piping, a thrush turbo muffler 2.5 in and 2.5 out, i removed all the ac components, and added a cone on the end of my intake, and it has the 240 t/b, not a very big mod list at all so id really like to know is it my driving or is it the car that is slow? i have been beaten by a gutted neon with headers intake and timming advanceing, i also have raced a golf with a swapped vr6, i got the golf off the line pretty bad by at least 3 or 4 cars but around 70mph he blew my doors off plz help any suggestions about where i should shift or further mods i should do the over come this problem...


----------



## z31nut (Jan 1, 2007)

dom300zx said:


> ok im kinda dissapointed with my 87 n/a z, heres why...........well i have amazing off the line power and everything but the car has no top end power idk what to do the car is nearly bone stock all i have done is removed the cat and replaced all the piping from the y pipe back with 2.5 piping, a thrush turbo muffler 2.5 in and 2.5 out, i removed all the ac components, and added a cone on the end of my intake, and it has the 240 t/b, not a very big mod list at all so id really like to know is it my driving or is it the car that is slow? i have been beaten by a gutted neon with headers intake and timming advanceing, i also have raced a golf with a swapped vr6, i got the golf off the line pretty bad by at least 3 or 4 cars but around 70mph he blew my doors off plz help any suggestions about where i should shift or further mods i should do the over come this problem...


dont waste money modding an NA, just get the VG30et, upgrade intake plenum and the turbo, best bang for the buck. and youll run alot faster


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The VG30 is a torque engine, always has been. You won't get much top end unless you throw some boost on it or change the cams. Cams change everything powerband-wise. Also a gutted plenum is much better than the stock one. One solution would be to shift early, take advantage of the engines great low end/midrange. You may also want to check your timing, make sure you're getting full advance. Maybe bump the timing a bit, it's essentially a no cost mod. No more than 4*. Ditch the 2.5" pipe, get a 3". And don't run any mufflers or any piping past where the cat was. I drove with nothing but the downpipe and a small downturned end attachment (don't want to cook those brake lines!!) for 2 years with no issues. My engine was turbo, but it really seemed to make a difference in spool up time and midrange, which still should translate to faster engine acceleration for you.


----------

